# JDK auf Windows 7



## Unregistered000 (19. Okt 2009)

Hallo!

habe hier die Windows 7 professional version wie sie auch auf den Markt kommen wird demnächst. Hab mir von der Sun Seite das aktuellste JDK für x64 Windows Systeme heruntergeladen und installiert. Die Path-Variable aktualisiert. Jedoch "geht" Java nochimmer nicht. Sprich eclipse lässt sich nicht starten weil es meint es findet im PATH das entsprechende nicht. Genauso wenn ich über die cmd javac aufrufe erkennt er den Befehl nicht und meint ob mich mich nicht vertippt hätte...

Was habe ich falsch gemacht? Haben mehrere das gleiche Problem mit Windows 7?

MfG


----------



## hdi (19. Okt 2009)

Hi, du musst dir die 32-bit Version von Java ziehen, dann geht's. Bei 64 bit gilt generell: Alles, was nicht in den X64-Programmordner installiert wurde, sondern in den normalen (du hast ja 2 verschiedene bei 64 bit), ist "fehlerhaft" installiert oder wird nicht richtig erkannt.

Du wirst feststellen dass er dir das Java in den normalen Ordner installiert hat, obwohl es 64 bit ist. 

Zumindest war es so vor paar Tagen bei meinem Kumpel (Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit). Er hat dann einfach 32-Bit Version von Java installiert und nun passt alles.

lg


----------



## Unregistered000 (19. Okt 2009)

Hehe, ich vergas zu erwähnen dass ich die x64 bit version brauche, da ich sowieso nen 64bit Windwos 7 drauf habe.. aber ich habs gelöst! Windows 7 ist da etwas komisch und hat "intern" noch andere Namen für den Ordner "Programme"... der heisst in "Wirklichkeit" nämlich "Program Files", und bei der PATH Variable funktionierts leider auch nur über den Englischen Ordnernamen.

Trotzdme danke und lg


----------



## hdi (19. Okt 2009)

Nagut wenn du es so lösen konntest. Mir war schon klar dass du ein 64 Bit System hast. Genau das war aber das Problem bei meinem Kumpel: Er kann mit seinem Win7 64Bit nur die 32-Bit Version von Java nutzen.


----------



## Unregistriert (27. Okt 2009)

Wenn ich eine Datei kompilieren will,
schreibt der mir:

Euklid.java:1: error while writing Euklid: Euklid.class (Zugriff verweigert)
public class Euklid


was soll ich tun??


----------



## eliot (27. Okt 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> Nagut wenn du es so lösen konntest. Mir war schon klar dass du ein 64 Bit System hast. Genau das war aber das Problem bei meinem Kumpel: Er kann mit seinem Win7 64Bit nur die 32-Bit Version von Java nutzen.



???
Das kann nicht sein.
Allerdings bitte beachten, dass es von elcipse eine 32bit Version und eine
64 bit Version gibt.


----------



## eliot (27. Okt 2009)

Unregistriert hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich eine Datei kompilieren will,
> schreibt der mir:
> 
> Euklid.java:1: error while writing Euklid: Euklid.class (Zugriff verweigert)
> ...



Keine Berechtigung, steht doch da.


----------



## kneedl (27. Okt 2009)

und wie bekomm ich die berechtigung?


----------



## -MacNuke- (27. Okt 2009)

In deinem Benutzer-Ordner arbeiten und nicht auf C:


----------



## marasek (29. Okt 2009)

Ich glaub das alles nicht. Eclipse mit JVM 32bit ist mir regelmässig eingegangen. Also lade ich JVM 64bit runter. Eclipse startet gar nicht mehr. Achso, ist ja 32bit. Warum eigentlich? Ist nicht der Grundgedanke von Java, dass man Java schreibt und den Rest die VM macht?

Nun gut, Eclipse-Homepage. Linux 32bit, Linux 64bit, OS X 32bit, OS X 64bit, Windows.
Äh - Windows hat nur einen Marktanteil von 90%, insofern nachvollziehbar, dass man sich da die 64bit-Version irgendwo in den Tiefen der Seite suchen muss...

Und wie wird eigentlich unterschieden, welches Programm welche VM braucht?


----------



## byte (29. Okt 2009)

marasek hat gesagt.:


> Eclipse startet gar nicht mehr. Achso, ist ja 32bit. Warum eigentlich? Ist nicht der Grundgedanke von Java, dass man Java schreibt und den Rest die VM macht?


Solange Du keinen nativen Code ausführst, ist das auch so. Eclipse für Windows benutzt aber verschiedene DLLs (für SWT). Insofern ist es eben nicht egal, ob Du Eclipse 32 oder 64 bit.

Also vor dem nächsten Java Bashing erstmal 2 Sekunden nachdenken. 



> Nun gut, Eclipse-Homepage. Linux 32bit, Linux 64bit, OS X 32bit, OS X 64bit, Windows.
> Äh - Windows hat nur einen Marktanteil von 90%, insofern nachvollziehbar, dass man sich da die 64bit-Version irgendwo in den Tiefen der Seite suchen muss...


Liegt daran, dass Eclipse 64bit für Windows noch nicht fertig ist. Bisher gibts das nur als Testversion, die noch fehlerhaft ist.



> Und wie wird eigentlich unterschieden, welches Programm welche VM braucht?


64 bit Eclipse => 64 bit JRE
32 bit Eclipse => 32 bit JRE

Eigentlich ganz einfach, oder? :bahnhof:


----------



## maki (29. Okt 2009)

> Windows hat nur einen Marktanteil von 90%, insofern nachvollziehbar, dass man sich da die 64bit-Version irgendwo in den Tiefen der Seite suchen muss


Windows 32 Bit + Windows 64 Bit mag einen Anteil von 90% haben auf dem Desktop (Server ist wieder was ganz anderes) haben, aber wieviel von diesen 90% fallen wirklich auf Win 64 ab? 
Denke das sind sehr sehr wenige...


----------



## marasek (29. Okt 2009)

byte hat gesagt.:


> Solange Du keinen nativen Code ausführst, ist das auch so. Eclipse für Windows benutzt aber verschiedene DLLs (für SWT). Insofern ist es eben nicht egal, ob Du Eclipse 32 oder 64 bit.
> 
> Also vor dem nächsten Java Bashing erstmal 2 Sekunden nachdenken.



Java-Bashing? Allenfalls Eclipse-Bashing.
Warum geht das dann für Linux32/64 und OS X 32/64?
Ist ja auch nicht so, dass es erst seit gestern ein 64bit-Windows gibt.



> Liegt daran, dass Eclipse 64bit für Windows noch nicht fertig ist. Bisher gibts das nur als Testversion, die noch fehlerhaft ist.
> 
> 
> 64 bit Eclipse => 64 bit JRE
> ...



Ach Schlauerle, Deine herablassende Art wäre ja gerechtfertigt, wenn es denn tun würde. Ich habe jetzt beide Versionen von Eclipse und Java, aber die 32bit-Version macht direkt die Grätsche, seitdem die 64bit-JRE installiert ist.


----------



## maki (29. Okt 2009)

> Ach Schlauerle, Deine herablassende Art wäre ja gerechtfertigt, wenn es denn tun würde. Ich habe jetzt beide Versionen von Eclipse und Java, aber die 32bit-Version macht direkt die Grätsche, seitdem die 64bit-JRE installiert ist.


Bevor wir anfangen uns hier Kosenamen zu geben, könnten wir uns auch auf das Problem und dessen Lösung beschränken 

Du8 kannst in der eclipse.ini festlegen mit welcher VM gestartet wird.
Wenn die 64 Bit Version im PATH vor der 32 bit Version steht, wird woihl ausschliesslich die 64 Bit Version zum starten verwendet, ausser du konfigurierst Eclipse eben eine bestimmte zu verwenden.


----------



## marasek (29. Okt 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Bevor wir anfangen uns hier Kosenamen zu geben, könnten wir uns auch auf das Problem und dessen Lösung beschränken



Ich habe nie etwas anderes gewollt.



> Du8 kannst in der eclipse.ini festlegen mit welcher VM gestartet wird.
> Wenn die 64 Bit Version im PATH vor der 32 bit Version steht, wird woihl ausschliesslich die 64 Bit Version zum starten verwendet, ausser du konfigurierst Eclipse eben eine bestimmte zu verwenden.



Aber genau darin liegt doch das Problem - streng genommen ist die JVM gar nicht darauf ausgelegt, als 32/64 vorzuliegen.


----------



## maki (29. Okt 2009)

> Aber genau darin liegt doch das Problem - streng genommen ist die JVM gar nicht darauf ausgelegt, als 32/64 vorzuliegen.


Nein, das hast du auch missverstanden.

Das Problem liegt daran, welche VM Defaultmässig gestartet wird, ist 'ne Windows KOnfigurationssache, lässt sich aber auch per Kommandozeille oder eben in der eclipse.ini konfigurieren.


----------



## byte (29. Okt 2009)

marasek hat gesagt.:


> Ach Schlauerle, Deine herablassende Art wäre ja gerechtfertigt, wenn es denn tun würde. Ich habe jetzt beide Versionen von Eclipse und Java, aber die 32bit-Version macht direkt die Grätsche, seitdem die 64bit-JRE installiert ist.


Was daran liegt, dass nun die 64bit Version im Windows Classpath liegt, das 32bit Eclipse also mit der 64bit JRE gestartet wird. Das geht natürlich nicht. Einfach Eclipse mit der 32bit JRE starten, also -vm path/to/jre32/bin/javaw.exe in die Eclipse.ini und der Laden läuft wieder.



> Ist nicht der Grundgedanke von Java, dass man Java schreibt und den Rest die VM macht?


Das meinte ich mit Java Bashing.


----------



## marasek (29. Okt 2009)

byte hat gesagt.:


> Das meinte ich mit Java Bashing.



Ist aber keins, kann ja Java nichts zu.


----------

